# Opening Ports None Working



## mbg19chev02 (Aug 26, 2008)

i need help opening ports on my netgear router wpn824 v2.0.20. after contacting netgear and upgrading to the latest firmware they told me to contact cox to see if they restrict these certain ports 9666 (ultrasurf) or 27900 or 28900 (2 out of 7 for gamespy). they gave me a link which i checked and they also checked it for me which confirmed they do not block these ports. now after searching online about my cable modem (motorolla sb5101) it confirmed that it doesnt have a firewall or router. Although netgear mensioned it being a "smart" modem not a "dummy" modem which might have to do with security or firewall. my question is how can i open these ports when i am 99% sure i dont need too from the modem page which has no firewall ( which i checked). and i have these already open on port triggering or forwarding (i tried both) (client or host it wont open)from the router page. now last thing is i have no virus protection with firewall software. and the windows firewall is on with the ports enabled. my confusion is about the modem or about the router. i will contact netgear again tomorrow. please help thanks 
- mike


----------

